# Flash Red Mrk 3 Seat Ibiza Cupra



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Been a awhile since i posted in here to be honest nbut i'm still around :wave:

Well this job was Mrk 3 Seat Ibiz Cupra a Very tidy car to start with very well looked after and beaded very well too, but underneath there were swirls that were robbing the finish

First up was the pre wash via the Gilmore Was a Carlack / SnowFoam and Megs APC Mix



















After the suds had worked the dirt loose i rinsed and then washed it over with a lovely new Eurow mit, a couple of buckets and the obligatory grit guards !

After a rinse then the car was clayed with Chemical Guys Clay Block and Last Touch as lube

Not alot of tar spots or bonded nastyness, the paint was pretty smooth but a neccessary step in my humble opinion!

After the clay the residue had dried due to the sun so another quick going over with the gilour and then rinsed and dried using a Miracle Drier and last touch again

Now i taped up the car and assessed the paintwork










Now the dreaded !!



















Out came the rotary now and started off with the lightest polish and pad combo, i've personally got which is the Meguiars Soft Buff Finishing Pad and Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD. Taped off a section across the bonnet and began !

Used the "Zenith" Technique to prevent buffer trails and once the polish had broken down .....










I was quite suprised at first but equally pleased as i knew with that combination being able to take the swirls out then the level of gloss let by the PO85RD was going to almost second to none

A snap of me in action :buffer:










look at the face of concentration, at least i'm not biting my tongue :lol:

Anyways whilst i was working around the car, Dave who is the cars owner incidently, top bloke ... makes good tea  set about polishing all the metal bits under the bonnet once i was done polishing it !

Before










This is his work i take absolutely no credit for it what so ever



















A Truely sterling effort as it took as long to polish all that lovely lot under the bonnet as i did to correct the paintwork on the entire car !!

Products used were autosol and then Megs NXT Metal polish and surplus amounts of elbow grease !!

The bumpers were polished via PC with a Sonus SFX Pad and Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.01 as they had been freshly colour coded and some the corners we quite pronounced so didn't want to use the power of the rotary on them, unfortunately complete correction was not achieved on the plastic but they were brightned up and the colour matched the gloss of the other panels very well.

Once the polishing was complete the lovely blue making was removed and the alloys coated with PoorBoys Wheel Sealant and dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel .... Nice brakes :argie:










The Trims and black bits were dressed with Swissvax Pneu for the matte finish it leaves.

The wax used was Victoria Concours, it seemed to weld itself to the paintwork and was abit of nightmare to get it off, which i was very shocked by as i've found this product so easy to use in the past 

But anyway after a mammoth buffing off session here what it looked like























































Thank you all for looking and a special one to those that read all my ramblings in these write ups, try not make them too serious :lol:

Tyler

:detailer:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

not bad mate, loving the reflections off the boot and the final sign off pic


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work.............:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice correction work, great looking Ibiza.


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Fantastic work by Tyler, could`nt have been more happy, even with the sun beating down on her today i couldnt see any defects!

Top work mate!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there, didnt think I'd seen you much on here on CYC.


----------



## lee-bowman (Jul 30, 2007)

very similar looking to my car however i have a Cupra R 

very nice job mate!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good correction work there and as stated some lovely reflections...........nice motor!!


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice mate. What the spec on that thing?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work, corking car!

Love this shot


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers guys, much of the priase should go to tyler tho.:thumb:



jonathanelwell said:


> Very nice mate. What the spec on that thing?


Current Spec:

Engine

K03s Turbo
Miltek 2.5" Downpipe with 100cell racecat
Miltek Cat back system
Forge Front Mounted Intercooler
Kinetic High flow Manifold
Intake insulator gasket
Jetex open cone with 100mm cold air feed
Forge TIP
ECS race N75 Vavle
Forge polished 007p dumpvalve
Monster modz polished catch tank.
N249 bypass completed with N112 valves removed and resistors installed.
Revo stg2 map, settings set at HB9 T9 with 5.25deg of timing added via lemmiwinks.

Currently running 231bhp 263ft/lbs

Suspension and braking

FK silverline coilovers
15mm eibach rear spacer
Seat Sport front strut brace
312mm discs with 4 pot willwood supa-lite calipers

Interior

Nomad twin piller pod
Autometer phantom oil and boost gauges
Short shifter kit with richbrook slant top gear knob

Exterior
Bumpstrips de - textured and sprayed Flash red
LCR Splitter de-textured and sprayed in gloss black
Pug 207 stumpy ariel
Wheels finished in Mitsubishi graphite grey pearlescent

Engine Bling

Polished seat sport strut brace
Polished alarm sensor bracket
Polished Charge pipe
Polished Rocker cover
Polished inlet manifold
Polished battery cover
Polished washer bottle cover
Polished Header tank
Polished strut caps
Polished Forge Oil cap
Ford Focus polished brake reservoir cap
All vac hoses replaced with blue silicone hosing
Cam belt cover sprayed gloss black
Thorttle body sprayed gloss black.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

great work. love the black rims on the red. Great combo.


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks very much, but black? Mitsu grey pearlesant FTW:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really good, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on a great looking car!!:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work :thumb: Any idea where the owner sourced those wheels from? And what size (wheels & tyres)?

*edit:*


Benny said:


> Wheels finished in Mitsubishi graphite grey pearlescent


Right, missed that bit. So old style Superturismo's, painted as above. Still would like to know the wheel/tyre sizes.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice! :thumb: Shows how it always pays off to try light combos first, that one worked really well for you there. 

Re: Vics, umm... sometimes in heat i find it best to go panel at a time as if its allowed to dry on the paint it can be a bit of a pest, maybe this is what happened...


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Just spotted this, nice work Tyler, paint is looking very glossy now!


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice looking car there.... i was the second owner of that car!!!  how crazy is that I just came across it! Its looking very nice!!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

mattchubb1 said:


> Very nice looking car there.... i was the second owner of that car!!!  how crazy is that I just came across it! Its looking very nice!!


wow, this was a well cared car before, and look at it now, loved in more so, 
who ever would have thought


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

mattchubb1 said:


> Very nice looking car there.... i was the second owner of that car!!!  how crazy is that I just came across it! Its looking very nice!!


Hello Matt,

Hows the M3 going?

Its David if you hadnt already noticed that bought the car from you almost 2 years ago now i think.

Im glad you like what ive done to it, ive tried to keep it as tidy as the day i got it from you (which i hope ive done a good job of)

Got a couple of niggles from her at the moment aka gear box failure , but as soon as thats sorted theres a 300hp kit i the pipelines, if i dont decide to sell up.

Cheers for the comments!


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Still would like to know the wheel/tyre sizes.


205/45/16:driver:


----------

